# Looking for a british shorthair



## firstprincess (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm looking for a british shorthair, kitten or rehoming. We are in Surrey. We have experience of the breed. And adore them.

Please get in touch if you can help.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

You've probably already done so, but just in case not, have you looked at the Southern British Shorthair Cat Club web site? They have a regional list of adult cats seeking new homes. Southern based club, obviously, so a lot of members will be in the south.

Good luck


----------

